# The View



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Today was pretty slow but things are looking up. The water temp ranged from 49-55 depending on which part of the Res you were on, another 6 to 8 ft will put the tigers where they're most predictable. We finished up at 2 pm with totals as follows; 1 tiger (hooked, sighted and unbuttoned), 2 missed, 3 follow-ups and one bruiser smallie. Pic's include the boat prior (if you see me say hello), an area that should be good at high water and dad with his bruiser. Pic's are worth a thousand words when you're trying to remember structure at high water. 
http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb9/ ... CN1277.jpg
http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb9/ ... CN1281.jpg
http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb9/ ... CN1282.jpg


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice smallie. Any measurements on that beast?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Looks pretty out there. No wonder you guys up far north keep going to PV.

Nice smallie too. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good looking smallie! How big was the tiger?


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Dang nice smallie . I been wanting to get up there but I heard they started to charge 10.00 . I guess I'll be chasing wipers and eyes with the state park pass .


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

Thats one heck of a smallie. Thanks for the report.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Great SmBass!
I like the poctures too, first one boat, second pic water, and finally third pic some awesome fish porn! haha :lol:


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Tigers were 1 in the 24" class, 2 in the 32"-34" and one in the 36-38"" class. We didn't measure the smallie, my guess would be somewhere around 20". The water clarity is very poor but should start to clean up in a few weeks. There were only a handfull off boats spread out so we pretty much had the place to ourselves.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to see you got that beast in the water.. I can hear the mac's at the gorge calling your name.... Skeet... Skeet... Come feed us we miss you so.....


Take care!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Great post, thanks for the pics, Nice fish BTW...


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

nice report....thats a nice looking SMB


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks for the report. 

man, the smallies are green this year. or is that a water color thing?


----------

